# BIETE: SPS-Programmierung und Steuerungsbau



## Markus (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da hier derzeit einige am zögern sind haben wir freie Kapazitäten!

Unser Kerngeschäft ist die SPS-Programmierung.
Wir haben aber auch eine modern eingerichtete Werkstatt zum Schaltschrankbau und ein großes Sortiment gängiger Baugruppen am Lager.
Deshalb können wir bei Bedarf auch schnell und flexibel das volle Programm bieten.

Im SPS-Sektor arbeiten wir fast ausschliesslich mit Siemens.
Aber dafür können wir hier das volle Programm inkl. S5 und aller gängigen HMI sowie der Antriebstechnik von SIMODRIVE bis MASTERDRIVE auf recht hohem Niveau bieten.

Auch mit der Anbindung von Steuerungen an Datenbanken, BDE oder PPS haben wir inzwischen einige Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mein Kollege hat sich darauf etwas spezialisert.

Unsere Kunden sind Sowohl Maschinen- und Anlagenbauer als auch direkte Endkunden aus der Industrie, für letztere machen wir hauptsächlich Beratung, Projektleitung bzw. Koordination einzelner Zulieferer und Optimierungen an bestehenden Produktionslinien.

Branchenerfahrungen:
- Oberflächentechnik (Nass/Pulver)
- Automobil
- Polyurethan (Sehr gute Kennnisse in allen Bereichen - speziell Verfahrenstechnik)
- Chemie (Mischen, Dosieren)
- Prüfstandstechnik (Motorprüfstände inkl. aufwendiger Prozessdatenerfassung)
- Handling (Palettierer, Portale, Fördertechnik)
-... und noch so das eine oder andere


Einsetzbar sind wir natürlich weltweit!


*Wer sind wir?*
Die Uhltronix GmbH die aus 4 Mann und einer Frau besteht.
Wir sind in 88356 Ostrach (Friedrichhafen 40km - Überlingen 25km - Ravensburg - 30km)

Haben kann man davon derzeit 2 - meinen Kollegen (Joachim Uhl) und mich (Markus Uhl)

Der E-Planer (Markus Sommer), der Stift (Armin) und die hübsche Christiane aus dem Büro bleiben hier! 


*Was wir gerne hätten?*
Also richtig großes Interesse hätten wir daran etwas neues kennenzulernen, z.B. Projekte mit Beckhoff (Grundlagen vorhanden) wären genial!

Aber natürlich bieten wir auch gerne unser vorhandenes Siemens KnowHow!

Was die Branche angeht sind wir auch für alles offen.
Unser Hauptgeschäft ist die Verfahrenstechnik, aber Fördertertechnik oder Lager und Logistic wäre auch mal wieder eine schöne Herausforderung.

Nicht bieten können wir Kentnisse in der Robobtik oder CNC-Technik, auf den Gebieten gibts andere Profis! 


Also wenn jemand einen Job hat oder einfach mal sehen will ob die große Klappe die ich hier im Forum hin und wieder an den Tag lege auch hält was sie verspricht, dann gibts das für 65,00€/Stunde (VB).


Mehr gibts auf www.uhltronix.com oder sehr gerne persönlich unter:
+49(0)177 7002072


----------



## Praktikus (29 Mai 2009)

*größere Automatisierungs-Schränke*

Hallo Markus,

wie groß traut Ihr Euch denn Automatisierungssysteme zu fertigen? Wie gut seid Ihr in PCS7?


----------



## Mike369 (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo Markus,

mal ne frage nebenbei...wo ist den der Standort der Firma


----------



## marlob (29 Mai 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> mal ne frage nebenbei...wo ist den der Standort der Firma


Den Standort findest du sicher auf der Website von Markus ;-)


----------



## eYe (29 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> *Wer sind wir?*
> Die Uhltronix GmbH die aus 4 Mann und einer Frau besteht.
> Wir sind in 88356 Ostrach (Friedrichhafen 40km - Überlingen 25km - Ravensburg - 30km)
> 
> ...



klick mich


----------



## Mike369 (29 Mai 2009)

@Marlob, ne leider nicht außer ich bin heut schon blind


----------



## marlob (29 Mai 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @Marlob, ne leider nicht außer ich bin heut schon blind


Manchmal hat man das ;-) Im ersten Beitrag standen ja schon alle Infos, inkl. Adresse der Website


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2009)

Praktikus schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> wie groß traut Ihr Euch denn Automatisierungssysteme zu fertigen? Wie gut seid Ihr in PCS7?


 
unser bisher größstes eigenes projekt hatte ein volumen von über 400k.
als sub ahben wir schon an wesentlich größeren mitgewirkt.
solange wir unserer bank nicht sagen das die anlage für opel ist, bekommen wir auch problemlos eine bürgschaft.

pcs7 ist zwar bekannt, aber praktischer erfahrungen ahben wir wir mit "nacktem" wincc oder step7.


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2009)

wegen standort:



> *Wer sind wir?
> *Die Uhltronix GmbH die aus 4 Mann und einer Frau besteht.
> *Wir sind in 88356 Ostrach (Friedrichhafen 40km - Überlingen 25km - Ravensburg - 30km)
> *


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Mai 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @Marlob, ne leider nicht außer ich bin heut schon blind



Auch auf Impressum oder Anfahrt geklickt?


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo Markus,
bin gerade bei Rieter Werke Konstanz (aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen Ausgeschieden worden). 
Die wollen aber für die 2te Jahreshälfte (sollte es sie noch geben, was bei der heutigen Wirtschaftslage niemand weiß) 
einige Projekte in der Firmengruppe Keyria (Legristochter) abwickeln,  Rußland und Nordafrika.
Bis dato erledigte solche Aufgaben EAC (mit teilweise fragwürdigen Verhalten).
Vielleicht wirds was.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2009)

*muß das sein*

Hallo Michael,
Ich kenne keine der Firmen, aber findest du das in Ordnung hier darüber so her zu ziehen...ich finde es nicht und möchte so etwas auch hier nicht lesen!


----------



## Markus (29 Juni 2009)

@hausenm

ich verstehe den post jetzt nicht wirklich?
hast du was zu vergeben?
oder soll ich da etwa anrufen?
oder willst du nur auf irgendwem rumhacken?

sorry, vielleicht steh ich auch auf der leitung, aber ich begreife es nicht...


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo Helmut,Hallo Marku
Nachtrag und Erläuterung:
ersten bin ich über Rieter nicht hergezogen und was das Verhalten von
E.. angeht, so denke ich das ist mehr als fragwürdig. 
Alles zusammen sollte nur eine Hintergrundinfo sein. Bei dem Geschäft mit E..kann man fast nur verlieren.
Für Markus ich würde so in ca. 3 Monaten mal vorbeischauen und sehen ob da was zu machen ist, 
bis letztes Jahr ging es Rieter eigentlich ganz gut, aber die Flaute halt.
So und nun hoffe ich alle Ungereimtheiten und meine etwas direkte Art begründet zu haben. 
Als Freier kann da was sein, als Angestellter nie mehr.
Michael


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*Hy Markus*

Machst du nur Regieaufträge mit Stunden abrechnung oder auch Offerten Fixen Preisen ?

Gruss BKR


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2009)

BKR schrieb:


> Machst du nur Regieaufträge mit Stunden abrechnung oder auch Offerten Fixen Preisen ?
> 
> Gruss BKR



kommt darauf an um was es geht... bzw. wie gut es sich einschätzen lässt.
wenn ich das komplette projekt habe (inkl e-konstruktion und schaltschrankbau), dann ist das meisten kein problem.
wenn es nur um sw geht, dann will ich schon recht genau wissen um was es geht. und wie die ib ablaufen soll (muss).


in altstätten gibt es so ne gelbe firma, für die habe ich auch schon häufiger gearbeitet...


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*Ne gelbe Firma ?*

Welche gelbe Firma die Bellaplast ???
Oder die Polypag ?

Ja ich hab momentan ein Projekt das ich in die Tat umsetzen will.
6 Trafos à 1000kVA, Leistungserfassung mit Beckhoff BC9100 und KL3403 Messklemmen.... über Ethernet verbunden mit Web-Visualisierung und Daten Logging ... Die Installation mache ich, nur brauch ich jemanden der sich um die SW kümmert .... hättest du interesse eine Offerte zu machen ? Kann dir sonst genauere Angaben machen.

Gruss BKR


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2009)

BKR schrieb:


> Welche gelbe Firma die Bellaplast ???
> Oder die Polypag ?


 
ne, wagner



> Ja ich hab momentan ein Projekt das ich in die Tat umsetzen will.
> 6 Trafos à 1000kVA, Leistungserfassung mit Beckhoff BC9100 und KL3403 Messklemmen.... über Ethernet verbunden mit Web-Visualisierung und Daten Logging ...


 
sagt zwar jeder (  ) aber webvisu und datenlogging ist eine unserer spezialitäten...



> Die Installation mache ich, nur brauch ich jemanden der sich um die SW kümmert .... hättest du interesse eine Offerte zu machen ? Kann dir sonst genauere Angaben machen.
> Gruss BKR


 
ruf mich mal an: 0049 (0) 177 700 20 72

oder markus.uhl@uhltronix.com


----------

